# Mark all followed threads as read



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

I am way behind and just want to mark all my followed threads as read.

Can this be done without going into each?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You can mark the whole forum as read from this page.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Thanks, that will work.


----------

